# Murray Sad Face Pedal Car



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello, 
I just bought him. Any one know what year he is?


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 20, 2020)

going by the pic in my book evolution of pedal car vol.4 1949-1950


----------



## falconer (Nov 20, 2020)

sweet! I think you should sell it to me!!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 20, 2020)

Neat pedal car!  Think i had one like it when i was a kid.  (Remember the sad face)...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like a 1951+ Packard to me-


			https://images.proxibid.com/AuctionImages/10715/150513/FullSize/V02-3(1).jpg


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2020)

Love the color combo


----------



## phantom (Nov 20, 2020)

That sad face would give me a happy face.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice original!

-mike


----------



## Bike-A-Yike-All (Nov 21, 2020)

bobsbikes said:


> going by the pic in my book evolution of pedal car vol.4 1949-1950



Any chance that you could post a picture?


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 21, 2020)

Bike-A-Yike-All said:


> Any chance that you could post a picture?



best i can do its black& white photo


----------

